
United States of America, the Enemy of the Internet - likhuta
https://lawless.tech/united-states-of-america-the-enemy-of-the-internet/
======
dasaby
Let's admit, all strong governments are trying to grab the biggest piece of
the pie called 'the power of Internet'.

